# Clinton Neighbor Killed In Highway Shooting



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*CHAPPAQUA, N.Y. -- *A woman died Monday, less than 48 hours after she and her husband were shot while driving home to the cul-de-sac they share with former President Bill Clinton and Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton. 
Peggy Perez-Olivo, 55, was shot in the head, TV station WNYC reported. Her husband, Carlos, 58, was shot in the abdomen. 
Both were admitted to Northern Westchester Hospital on Monday after the shooting late Saturday night on a desolate stretch of road in the nearby community of Millwood, according to police.

The couple was shot while on their way home from Manhattan, New Castle Town Police said. Chappaqua and Millwood are part of New Castle.

On a desolate part of Route 100, a car cut in front of the couple's sport utility vehicle and forced them off the road around 11 p.m., police said.

A man with a gun got out and entered the SUV through a back door, and Carlos Perez-Olivo fought with him, police said.

"Mr. Olivo attempted to wrestle the gun from him, and there were several shots fired," Detective Sgt. Marc Simmons said Sunday.

Despite his injury, Carlos Perez-Olivo managed to drive 10 miles to the hospital in Mount Kisco.

The gunman fled, according to police, who said two other people may have been riding with him.

Police said they had not been able to identify any suspects or determine a motive. They could not say whether the shooting was a random attack or connected to Carlos Perez-Olivo's work as a criminal defense attorney.

No one answered the door on Monday at the couple's blue and white Colonial home, which is one of eight houses in the cul-de-sac. It is three doors away from the Clintons' home, which has a guardhouse at the foot of its driveway.

Acquaintances said they were also mystified.

"I can't imagine" why anyone would shoot them, said the Perez-Olivos' landlord, Gerard Gorman. "They're a very nice couple, great folks, sweet people."

Peggy Perez-Olivo worked at Chappaqua's Douglas Griffin Elementary School, Principal Michael Kirsch said.

Her husband practiced law in New York from 1980 until he was disbarred in August, according to state court records. State Supreme Court appellate judges found he "repeatedly refused to return unearned funds or retainers to clients."

Perez-Olivo was previously accused of incompetence for failing to recall portions of his closing argument in defense of Elio Cruz, a waiter convicted of second-degree murder for fatally shooting his wife's lover last year in a Manhattan subway station.

"There is a lot of other things that honestly I thought of and I can't think of right now," Perez-Olivo told the jury before Cruz was convicted and sentenced to 18 years to life in prison.

During the trial, a juror gave the judge a letter saying she thought Perez-Olivo had given a "weak, shoddy and often perfunctory, unconcerned performance" on Cruz's behalf. The judge replaced the juror and another who apparently had similar feelings about Perez-Olivo with alternates.

Perez-Olivo said when his client was convicted that jurors apparently did not listen to the evidence but instead were swayed by appeals to emotion.

There was no home telephone listing for the Perez-Olivos in Chappaqua, where next-door neighbor Roni Jacobson was stunned by the shooting.

"We're horrified," she said.

Another neighbor, Zyrafet Osmani, said Monday she did not know the couple and did not know how long they had lived in the one-family rental property "because the tenants change so often."

"All I see are cars going in and out," she said.

Spokespeople for the Clintons did not immediately return e-mailed requests for comment.

_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

just the cynic in me but was the shooter black? Theyre always black. Reeks like the Charlres Stuart thing


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You piece of shit!!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

shots fired


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mystery Grows In Clinton Neighbors' Death

*CHAPPAQUA, N.Y. -- *Police in suburban New York say a disbarred lawyer's account of a roadside shooting is "unusual-sounding."

Carlos Perez-Olivo and his wife, who rented a home is in the same cul-de-sac as Bill and Hillary Clinton, were shot while driving home to Chappaqua, N.Y., from Manhattan on Saturday.

The wife has died. Perez-Olivo was released from a hospital on Monday.

Perez-Olivo told police he and his wife were taking an alternate route home when a man cut off their car and then climbed in to shoot them. He said he managed to drive to a hospital even though he was wounded.

Perez-Olivo said he didn't recognize the gunman, but provided details for a police sketch.

Police said Perez-Olivo's account sounds unusual. They won't reveal any details of the investigation, but said they'll look into some of Perez-Olivo's former clients.

Acquaintances said they were also mystified.

"I can't imagine" why anyone would shoot them, said the Perez-Olivos' landlord, Gerard Gorman. "They're a very nice couple, great folks, sweet people."

Peggy Perez-Olivo worked at Chappaqua's Douglas Griffin Elementary School, Principal Michael Kirsch said.

Her husband practiced law in New York from 1980 until he was disbarred in August, according to state court records. State Supreme Court appellate judges found he "repeatedly refused to return unearned funds or retainers to clients."

Perez-Olivo was previously accused of incompetence for failing to recall portions of his closing argument in defense of Elio Cruz, a waiter convicted of second-degree murder for fatally shooting his wife's lover last year in a Manhattan subway station.

*Previous Stories:* 
November 21, 2006: Clinton Neighbor Killed In Highway Shooting
_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Macop said:


> You piece of shit!!


 directed at me? why?


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> "I can't imagine" why anyone would shoot them, said the Perez-Olivos' landlord, Gerard Gorman. "They're a very nice couple, great folks, sweet people."


Maybe here's the answer...



> Her husband practiced law in New York from 1980 until he was disbarred in August, according to state court records. State Supreme Court appellate judges found he _*"repeatedly refused to return unearned funds or retainers to clients."*_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Husband From Mystery SUV Shooting Erupts At Press*

*Irate Carlos Perez-Olivo Tries To Get At Reporter*

Video: http://wcbstv.com/video/[email protected]








*Tony Aiello*
Reporting

_(CBS/AP)_ _CHAPPAQUA, N.Y._ A disbarred lawyer whose wife was killed in a mysterious roadside shooting tried to shove reporters outside a police station Wednesday after they asked whether he had something to do with the attack.

Carlos Perez-Olivo, 58, has not been accused of any wrongdoing in the attack, but police say his story of a roadside ambush is "unusual-sounding." They have not ruled out the possibility that he had something to do with the shootings. He was questioned for hours Tuesday at his Chappaqua home just three doors down from Bill and Hillary Clinton, and was at the station Wednesday to help police with an enhanced sketch of the gunman. Police wouldn't say if he was questioned again.

As Perez-Olivo was leaving the station, he reacted angrily as reporters asked him if he had killed his wife, trying to shove reporters twice before he was pushed into a vehicle that sped off.

Perez-Olivo, shot in the abdomen, was permitted to leave Northern Westchester Hospital late Monday. There have been no arrests in the slaying.

His wife, teacher's assistant Peggy Perez-Olivo, 55, died Monday afternoon, the victim of a gunshot to the head. Her husband told police the shot was fired by a man who cut off their car on a dark road Saturday night, then climbed in and shot both of them as they returned from an evening in Manhattan.

The road would not normally be part of the route home, but Carlos Perez-Olivo said they had detoured to find a gas station. He said he was able to drive to the hospital despite his abdominal wound.

He told police he did not recognize the gunman, but he described him in detail. The police issued a sketch and asked the public for help.

Police refused to answer questions Wednesday about what type of gun was used, whether the gun or any shell casings had been found, and whether surveillance video from a gas station near the shooting scene had been useful.

They also would not comment on any motive for the shooting, although Simmons said detectives would look into some of Carlos Perez-Olivo's former clients.

He was disbarred three months ago for refusing to return unearned funds to clients, and jurors have accused him of incompetence in defending a murder suspect.

The killing of a neighbor had no apparent effect on security at the Clinton home three doors away. Philippe Reines, press secretary to Sen. Hillary Rodham Clinton, said, "The Clintons are saddened to hear of the death of their neighbor Mrs. Perez-Olivo."










Carlos Perez-Olivo is held back after lunging at a reporter who had asked him if he had killed his wife.
CBS









Carlos Perez-Olivo stood firmly behind his story that a mystery gunman had run his car off the road before shooting his wife to death.
CBS

(© 2006 CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed. The Associated Press contributed to this report.)


----------

